# Lip Augmentation Via Filler (Restylane, Juvederm, etc.)



## buzzytoes

I have been trying to find some plastic surgery boards to go to but can't find any that are significantly active. Just wanting personal stories of people who have had lip fillers. The good, the bad, and the ugly! I have been contemplating getting something done because I hate how my upper lip disappears when I smile. If I have a straight face I think it is pretty normal sized, then I smile and that thought goes out the window. Definitely not looking for anything permanent, just something I can try to see if I like the difference or not.


----------



## bisousx

I've had it done a few times. It didn't last long enough to make its money's worth, but I liked the results while it lasted.


----------



## buzzytoes

That seems to be the biggest drawback - some people's bodies absorb it a lot more quickly than others.


----------



## lenaofdc

Because the other stuff absorbed too quickly I had silicone drops done in 2008...I don't really like it anymore but unfortunately it's permanent.


----------



## punkin pie

Realself.com is a terrific PS board with lots of photos, patient stories, and doctor recommendations.  

I've not had it done but would love to try it sometime!


----------



## momof3boyz

bisousx said:


> I've had it done a few times. It didn't last long enough to make its money's worth, but I liked the results while it lasted.


 May i ask... Which filler did you get in your lips? How long did it last? I have an appt. in October to get my lips injected with juvederm and an excited but nervous


----------



## shonntew

I have had juvederm, restylane and now belotero injected into my lips.  I would say the juvederm lasts the longest in lips..but it is not the softest or most naturally looking.
And it also depends how much you get placed and how fast your body metabolizes it 
But average about 9 months.
I am a nurse injector and do this all the time


----------



## momof3boyz

shonntew said:


> I have had juvederm, restylane and now belotero injected into my lips. I would say the juvederm lasts the longest in lips..but it is not the softest or most naturally looking.
> And it also depends how much you get placed and how fast your body metabolizes it
> But average about 9 months.
> I am a nurse injector and do this all the time


 Thanks! What would you say is the most natural feeling and looking? What is your favorite? How often do you get your lips done? I have heard some people say it only lasts 3 months...yikes. I think 650$ every three months is kind of a heafty price tag for fuller lips...lol. Does it hurt much even if the surgeon uses a dental block? sorry for all the questions i am just nervous about getting this done.


----------



## Irishgal

shonntew said:
			
		

> I have had juvederm, restylane and now belotero injected into my lips.  I would say the juvederm lasts the longest in lips..but it is not the softest or most naturally looking.
> And it also depends how much you get placed and how fast your body metabolizes it
> But average about 9 months.
> I am a nurse injector and do this all the time



All of the people I know say that the max the product stays in their lips is 2-3 months. (juvederm). Why would some people absorb or metabolize the product faster?


----------



## shonntew

momof3boyz said:


> Thanks! What would you say is the most natural feeling and looking? What is your favorite? How often do you get your lips done? I have heard some people say it only lasts 3 months...yikes. I think 650$ every three months is kind of a heafty price tag for fuller lips...lol. Does it hurt much even if the surgeon uses a dental block? sorry for all the questions i am just nervous about getting this done.



I think Belotero is the softest.  And it is probably a little cheaper, depending where you go.  A lot of offices might not have this one yet either..it is new to the US market.  Secondly I would go with Restylane.  Make sure you have one with Lidocaine in it.  The pain is very minimal. A lot of office will use a topical numbing cream first too.  To help with the needle sticks.  
The first time I did my lips, it lasted almost one year.  But that was with 2 syringes.
IMO you don't even need a dental block.  That hurts worse than the filler.


----------



## momof3boyz

shonntew said:


> I think Belotero is the softest. And it is probably a little cheaper, depending where you go. A lot of offices might not have this one yet either..it is new to the US market. Secondly I would go with Restylane. Make sure you have one with Lidocaine in it. The pain is very minimal. A lot of office will use a topical numbing cream first too. To help with the needle sticks.
> The first time I did my lips, it lasted almost one year. But that was with 2 syringes.
> IMO you don't even need a dental block. That hurts worse than the filler.


 Oh ok then no dental block!..lol  Restylane is better than juvederm? I should ask for that then instead? I plan on only getting one syringe the first time because its 650$ so i dont really want to spend much more. Do you think this will be enough ? The one syringe that is.  I dont think the surgeon i am going with carries the Belotero so its just between the juvederm or restylane. thanks agian


----------



## newlizzie

momof3boyz said:
			
		

> May i ask... Which filler did you get in your lips? How long did it last? I have an appt. in October to get my lips injected with juvederm and an excited but nervous



I have had juvaderm for some 10 years now.. Lasts on me nearly a year but I don't get a lot as once my kids called me Kermit!! I find it fabulous also on the lines beside nose and in little creases round mouth.


----------



## newlizzie

Irishgal said:
			
		

> All of the people I know say that the max the product stays in their lips is 2-3 months. (juvederm). Why would some people absorb or metabolize the product faster?



Everyone's body is different. Metabolism varies. Reactions etc. I get early a year from juvaderm   Have not heard of Boletero


----------



## anabanana745

I have had restylane. It was a nice and natural looking but not noticeable enough for the price. You will need like 2 syringes. It lasted like 9 months I'd say.


----------



## spykcu

Anyone did the real surgery instead of fillers?


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bisousx said:


> I've had it done a few times. It didn't last long enough to make its money's worth, but I liked the results while it lasted.



Same here..
love the results..especially collagen. The look just didn't last on me...maybe a month,
if that.
Also, the pain is insane. 
I'd have to have a nurse there to give me Novocain beforehand, otherwise, I couldn't get it done.
I have a friend who has had excellent results with Silicone (legal stuff),
I haven't tried it, but want to look into it...
Luckily my lips are naturally on the full side, but I've lost volume as Ive
gotten older.


----------



## bisousx

momof3boyz said:


> May i ask... Which filler did you get in your lips? How long did it last? I have an appt. in October to get my lips injected with juvederm and an excited but nervous



I've had Juvederm, Restylane and Perlane (not all at once of course ).

Restylane lasted the longest for me.


----------



## shonntew

newlizzie said:
			
		

> Everyone's body is different. Metabolism varies. Reactions etc. I get early a year from juvaderm   Have not heard of Boletero



Belotero is brand new to the US market. It is by the makers of Radiesse (Merz)


----------



## cap

shonntew said:


> I think Belotero is the softest. And it is probably a little cheaper, depending where you go. A lot of offices might not have this one yet either..it is new to the US market. Secondly I would go with Restylane. Make sure you have one with Lidocaine in it. The pain is very minimal. A lot of office will use a topical numbing cream first too. To help with the needle sticks.
> The first time I did my lips, it lasted almost one year. But that was with 2 syringes.
> IMO you don't even need a dental block. That hurts worse than the filler.


 Hi, i was considering getting my lips done sometime before the holidays this year. Do you think one syringe is enough for the first visit ? Will it be a noticeable change? If not what do you suggest? I called the surgeons office and they said both juvederm and resty cost around 675$ yikes, lol  i hope it lasts longer than 2 months.


----------



## cap

anabanana745 said:


> I have had restylane. It was a nice and natural looking but not noticeable enough for the price. You will need like 2 syringes. It lasted like 9 months I'd say.


 Will you be going back for more treatments? If so are you going to do 2 syringes this time? Can you feel the product in your lips? thanks!


----------



## anabanana745

cap said:
			
		

> Will you be going back for more treatments? If so are you going to do 2 syringes this time? Can you feel the product in your lips? thanks!



I don't think I'll do it again but if I did I would definitely get at least 1.5 syringes. You can see results as they do it so you will know if you need more. 

Yes you can feel the product initially for the first few weeks. You can feel it with your hands too. Then gradually the texture blends with your lips. 

Make sure you ask how many times your injector has done the procedure because ive heard from others that inexperienced injectors can leave you with a bumpier result.


----------



## cap

anabanana745 said:


> I don't think I'll do it again but if I did I would definitely get at least 1.5 syringes. You can see results as they do it so you will know if you need more.
> 
> Yes you can feel the product initially for the first few weeks. You can feel it with your hands too. Then gradually the texture blends with your lips.
> 
> Make sure you ask how many times your injector has done the procedure because ive heard from others that inexperienced injectors can leave you with a bumpier result.


 Thank you so much!! I am looking into going to a facial plastic surgeon so hope hes done alot..lol. When do you strat to swell? Because i heard that the swelling can make your lips look fuller than they will be. :


----------



## anabanana745

cap said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!! I am looking into going to a facial plastic surgeon so hope hes done alot..lol. When do you strat to swell? Because i heard that the swelling can make your lips look fuller than they will be. :



Professional injectors can be just as good or better just make sure they have done a lot of injections. My plastic surgery office makes you pay like twice as much to have head surgeon do the injection. 

My experience with swellig is that it started probably about 5 minutes after the injection was over and continued to get worse all evening. Make sure you get numbing cream so the injection won't hurt. You will feel it go in there though , its a little creepy lol.  That night I was in severe pain and my face looked very scary with huge duck lips. I kept icing my mouth. By the next morning I looked acceptable to leave the house. By the day following that swelling was gone. It took about a month for the lumpier parts to smooth to the touch (bumps were not visible on the outside). Then by 6 months there is some fading of the result. I am now at 11 months and don't think there is anything left anymore. 

Overall I'm glad I tried it but it wasn't a big enough effect for my appearance to justify the price. But only way to know that is to try it. 

Good luck


----------



## cap

anabanana745 said:


> Professional injectors can be just as good or better just make sure they have done a lot of injections. My plastic surgery office makes you pay like twice as much to have head surgeon do the injection.
> 
> My experience with swellig is that it started probably about 5 minutes after the injection was over and continued to get worse all evening. Make sure you get numbing cream so the injection won't hurt. You will feel it go in there though , its a little creepy lol. That night I was in severe pain and my face looked very scary with huge duck lips. I kept icing my mouth. By the next morning I looked acceptable to leave the house. By the day following that swelling was gone. It took about a month for the lumpier parts to smooth to the touch (bumps were not visible on the outside). Then by 6 months there is some fading of the result. I am now at 11 months and don't think there is anything left anymore.
> 
> Overall I'm glad I tried it but it wasn't a big enough effect for my appearance to justify the price. But only way to know that is to try it.
> 
> Good luck


 Again, thank you so much!! Yes these injections are pricey. I will remember to keep ice packs on alot the first day i get them done. I am going to try this so i hope it works out but i think i will opt for 1.5 injections instead of 1 to see some difference. I dont want to go through all that for not much change.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think one syringe should do you quite nicely.  I wouldn't go for more than that, especially if it's your first time.  Here's my experience and I have included some photos for you.
I've been getting my lips (and botox) done for somewhere around five years now.  The first time I had Restylane which lasted maybe about four months? (I honestly can't even remember now) The second time I had Perlane which at that time was supposed to be the new thing - better than Restylane.  I think I got six months out of that.  I have had Juvederm every single time since then.  For me, I find that it lasts a good 10+ months.  I last had it done in the middle of December 2011 and I will probably not have any more added until I am due for another Botox appointment at the end of November.  Even then, as with last time, I will have probably half the syringe put in my lips and the other half in my naso-labial folds.  Just enough to take any "shadow" that creeps in when you least expect it.  $hit happens at 45, you know?  I used to get a full syringe in my lips but I find now over time, I only need a "top up" to keep their fullness and shape.  I always have a local anaesthetic placed to numb both my upper and lower lips, and of course all the surrounding tissues in the process - including my nose.  It's just a local so it does wear off in about an hour.  Trust me, when you are having 10-11 separate injections in your lips, you want to be frozen.  It is most uncomfortable to have the needle in the one spot you aren't quite frozen.  No pain, no gain though!  Personally, I think if you aren't completely frozen and you can feel the needle a bit it leads to more bruising.  This is only my theory, but I think if you stiffen up due to feeling the needle, you bruise.  I only ice my mouth for about 20 minutes after the injections.  Yes you will be more puffy when you first look in the mirror but I think it has more to do with having a mouth and lips full of lidocaine as opposed to the actual filler. You may or may not bruise.  I do unfortunately and I have gotten in the habit of asking the Dr. to change the needle halfway through the procedure.  I know, maybe it's all in my head but I feel personally that I don't bruise nearly as much when the needle is changed.  Here's the thing, when you are having a filling or something done, you don't get 10 injections.  Even if you are hard to freeze, the Dentist will often ask for another syringe.  Personally I think they dull after a few injections but again, that's just my humble opinion (and one from someone working in Dentistry for 23 years).  It might be a good idea if you don't take any aspirin the day before your appointment as it does thin the blood and MAY make you bruise more easily.  I wish it was one needle for the top and one for the bottom and it all just squished into place but not so.  I often have 8 or more separate injections to get the desired look.  You may find for the first few weeks your lips feel a little bit lumpy in spots.  It's normal, and it's probably just at the injection sites and it will go away.  Also, the first few days you will feel like your lips are really stiff, like you can't get them around a straw without them feeling like they're pulling a little bit.  You may have to cut down on blowing kisses to everyone for a few days.  Once you've had it done, you'll know what I mean.  Be mindful not to squeeze your lips or press them hard against something.   It's not painful to do so but it is uncomfortable.  Again, this goes away after a few days to a week or so.  Everybody is different and everyone has a different experience.
Lots of luck to anyone having it done.  I see nothing wrong with a little bit of help here and there.
If I can give anyone else a little advice on fillers and things like Botox it's this....
Don't tell anyone you're getting it done.  Everyone has their haterz and they all seem to come out when you get a little medical rejuvenation done.  They want to know what are you doing that for? It's going to look stupid. Are you going to have Lisa Rinna lips?  How vain.  I liked your lips before. Why are putting that poison into your body? Your lips are going to stretch out when you stop getting it done. See? I told you not to get it done.  Wow, you're really bruised.  Blah Blah de Frigging Blah.  You know?  Just stay mum and let them guess at what's different about you.  You're doing for yourself anyways, right?
I've had people tell me that I have nice lips and I don't need filler or that I must get such a small amount put in.  *If they only knew*  

The first picture is of my lips (au naturel) before I started.
The second picture is of my lips after my first treatment with Juvederm. *one full syringe*
The third picture is of my lips as they looked 20minutes ago when I took this picture.
There is a 3 or 4 year time lapse between the first two photos and the last one.

*I'm sorry I don't know why my pictures are always so BIG!*


----------



## slang

V0N1B2 said:


> I think one syringe should do you quite nicely.  I wouldn't go for more than that, especially if it's your first time.  Here's my experience and I have included some photos for you.
> I've been getting my lips (and botox) done for somewhere around five years now.  The first time I had Restylane which lasted maybe about four months? (I honestly can't even remember now) The second time I had Perlane which at that time was supposed to be the new thing - better than Restylane.  I think I got six months out of that.  I have had Juvederm every single time since then.  For me, I find that it lasts a good 10+ months.  I last had it done in the middle of December 2011 and I will probably not have any more added until I am due for another Botox appointment at the end of November.  Even then, as with last time, I will have probably half the syringe put in my lips and the other half in my naso-labial folds.  Just enough to take any "shadow" that creeps in when you least expect it.  $hit happens at 45, you know?  I used to get a full syringe in my lips but I find now over time, I only need a "top up" to keep their fullness and shape.  I always have a local anaesthetic placed to numb both my upper and lower lips, and of course all the surrounding tissues in the process - including my nose.  It's just a local so it does wear off in about an hour.  Trust me, when you are having 10-11 separate injections in your lips, you want to be frozen.  It is most uncomfortable to have the needle in the one spot you aren't quite frozen.  No pain, no gain though!  Personally, I think if you aren't completely frozen and you can feel the needle a bit it leads to more bruising.  This is only my theory, but I think if you stiffen up due to feeling the needle, you bruise.  I only ice my mouth for about 20 minutes after the injections.  Yes you will be more puffy when you first look in the mirror but I think it has more to do with having a mouth and lips full of lidocaine as opposed to the actual filler. You may or may not bruise.  I do unfortunately and I have gotten in the habit of asking the Dr. to change the needle halfway through the procedure.  I know, maybe it's all in my head but I feel personally that I don't bruise nearly as much when the needle is changed.  Here's the thing, when you are having a filling or something done, you don't get 10 injections.  Even if you are hard to freeze, the Dentist will often ask for another syringe.  Personally I think they dull after a few injections but again, that's just my humble opinion (and one from someone working in Dentistry for 23 years).  It might be a good idea if you don't take any aspirin the day before your appointment as it does thin the blood and MAY make you bruise more easily.  I wish it was one needle for the top and one for the bottom and it all just squished into place but not so.  I often have 8 or more separate injections to get the desired look.  You may find for the first few weeks your lips feel a little bit lumpy in spots.  It's normal, and it's probably just at the injection sites and it will go away.  Also, the first few days you will feel like your lips are really stiff, like you can't get them around a straw without them feeling like they're pulling a little bit.  You may have to cut down on blowing kisses to everyone for a few days.  Once you've had it done, you'll know what I mean.  Be mindful not to squeeze your lips or press them hard against something.   It's not painful to do so but it is uncomfortable.  Again, this goes away after a few days to a week or so.  Everybody is different and everyone has a different experience.
> Lots of luck to anyone having it done.  I see nothing wrong with a little bit of help here and there.
> If I can give anyone else a little advice on fillers and things like Botox it's this....
> Don't tell anyone you're getting it done.  Everyone has their haterz and they all seem to come out when you get a little medical rejuvenation done.  They want to know what are you doing that for? It's going to look stupid. Are you going to have Lisa Rinna lips?  How vain.  I liked your lips before. Why are putting that poison into your body? Your lips are going to stretch out when you stop getting it done. See? I told you not to get it done.  Wow, you're really bruised.  Blah Blah de Frigging Blah.  You know?  Just stay mum and let them guess at what's different about you.  You're doing for yourself anyways, right?
> I've had people tell me that I have nice lips and I don't need filler or that I must get such a small amount put in.  *If they only knew*
> 
> The first picture is of my lips (au naturel) before I started.
> The second picture is of my lips after my first treatment with Juvederm. *one full syringe*
> The third picture is of my lips as they looked 20minutes ago when I took this picture.
> There is a 3 or 4 year time lapse between the first two photos and the last one.
> 
> *I'm sorry I don't know why my pictures are always so BIG!*




Great post!! Very informative, Thanks!

PS - Your lips look GREAT!!


----------



## Hally

V0N1B2 said:


> The first picture is of my lips (au naturel) before I started.
> The second picture is of my lips after my first treatment with Juvederm. *one full syringe*
> The third picture is of my lips as they looked 20minutes ago when I took this picture.
> There is a 3 or 4 year time lapse between the first two photos and the last one.
> 
> *I'm sorry I don't know why my pictures are always so BIG!*



Your lips look great and natural.  Who do you go to?  You can pm me if you prefer.  I've been to quite a few doctors and injecting lips is an art.

I think I've had every filler ever invented injected at one time or another (except silicone droplets).  Juvederm Ultra lasted the longest on me.  Restylane was really disappointing but others may have a different experience.

I also had Artecoll, which is semi-permanent, to fill my nasolabial lines.  It's lasted for about ten years...seriously.  I've noticed doctors don't use it a lot (or ArteSense which is the new version) and some don't work with it at all.  I have to wonder if there are real concerns or if they just don't make the kind of money they do from the temporary fillers available.  Maybe I've just been fortunate that it still looks good and there haven't been any problems.

Definitely start with a temporary filler, though.  

I've never heard of belotero and I'm not sure if it is available in Canada.

I'm one of those people that doesn't freeze so I just go for the filler with lidocaine in it but I think most people prefer a dental block.


----------



## cap

V0N1B2 said:


> I think one syringe should do you quite nicely. I wouldn't go for more than that, especially if it's your first time. Here's my experience and I have included some photos for you.
> I've been getting my lips (and botox) done for somewhere around five years now. The first time I had Restylane which lasted maybe about four months? (I honestly can't even remember now) The second time I had Perlane which at that time was supposed to be the new thing - better than Restylane. I think I got six months out of that. I have had Juvederm every single time since then. For me, I find that it lasts a good 10+ months. I last had it done in the middle of December 2011 and I will probably not have any more added until I am due for another Botox appointment at the end of November. Even then, as with last time, I will have probably half the syringe put in my lips and the other half in my naso-labial folds. Just enough to take any "shadow" that creeps in when you least expect it. $hit happens at 45, you know? I used to get a full syringe in my lips but I find now over time, I only need a "top up" to keep their fullness and shape. I always have a local anaesthetic placed to numb both my upper and lower lips, and of course all the surrounding tissues in the process - including my nose. It's just a local so it does wear off in about an hour. Trust me, when you are having 10-11 separate injections in your lips, you want to be frozen. It is most uncomfortable to have the needle in the one spot you aren't quite frozen. No pain, no gain though! Personally, I think if you aren't completely frozen and you can feel the needle a bit it leads to more bruising. This is only my theory, but I think if you stiffen up due to feeling the needle, you bruise. I only ice my mouth for about 20 minutes after the injections. Yes you will be more puffy when you first look in the mirror but I think it has more to do with having a mouth and lips full of lidocaine as opposed to the actual filler. You may or may not bruise. I do unfortunately and I have gotten in the habit of asking the Dr. to change the needle halfway through the procedure. I know, maybe it's all in my head but I feel personally that I don't bruise nearly as much when the needle is changed. Here's the thing, when you are having a filling or something done, you don't get 10 injections. Even if you are hard to freeze, the Dentist will often ask for another syringe. Personally I think they dull after a few injections but again, that's just my humble opinion (and one from someone working in Dentistry for 23 years). It might be a good idea if you don't take any aspirin the day before your appointment as it does thin the blood and MAY make you bruise more easily. I wish it was one needle for the top and one for the bottom and it all just squished into place but not so. I often have 8 or more separate injections to get the desired look. You may find for the first few weeks your lips feel a little bit lumpy in spots. It's normal, and it's probably just at the injection sites and it will go away. Also, the first few days you will feel like your lips are really stiff, like you can't get them around a straw without them feeling like they're pulling a little bit. You may have to cut down on blowing kisses to everyone for a few days. Once you've had it done, you'll know what I mean. Be mindful not to squeeze your lips or press them hard against something. It's not painful to do so but it is uncomfortable. Again, this goes away after a few days to a week or so. Everybody is different and everyone has a different experience.
> Lots of luck to anyone having it done. I see nothing wrong with a little bit of help here and there.
> If I can give anyone else a little advice on fillers and things like Botox it's this....
> Don't tell anyone you're getting it done. Everyone has their haterz and they all seem to come out when you get a little medical rejuvenation done. They want to know what are you doing that for? It's going to look stupid. Are you going to have Lisa Rinna lips? How vain. I liked your lips before. Why are putting that poison into your body? Your lips are going to stretch out when you stop getting it done. See? I told you not to get it done. Wow, you're really bruised. Blah Blah de Frigging Blah. You know? Just stay mum and let them guess at what's different about you. You're doing for yourself anyways, right?
> I've had people tell me that I have nice lips and I don't need filler or that I must get such a small amount put in. *If they only knew*
> 
> The first picture is of my lips (au naturel) before I started.
> The second picture is of my lips after my first treatment with Juvederm. *one full syringe*
> The third picture is of my lips as they looked 20minutes ago when I took this picture.
> There is a 3 or 4 year time lapse between the first two photos and the last one.
> 
> *I'm sorry I don't know why my pictures are always so BIG!*


 Thank you, this was very informative. Your lips looks really nice with just one syringe. So are you saying i should get a dental block? or just go with the topical numbing stuff they put on your lips or in the syringe?


----------



## cap

Hally said:


> Your lips look great and natural. Who do you go to? You can pm me if you prefer. I've been to quite a few doctors and injecting lips is an art.
> 
> I think I've had every filler ever invented injected at one time or another (except silicone droplets). Juvederm Ultra lasted the longest on me. Restylane was really disappointing but others may have a different experience.
> 
> I also had Artecoll, which is semi-permanent, to fill my nasolabial lines. It's lasted for about ten years...seriously. I've noticed doctors don't use it a lot (or ArteSense which is the new version) and some don't work with it at all. I have to wonder if there are real concerns or if they just don't make the kind of money they do from the temporary fillers available. Maybe I've just been fortunate that it still looks good and there haven't been any problems.
> 
> Definitely start with a temporary filler, though.
> 
> I've never heard of belotero and I'm not sure if it is available in Canada.
> 
> I'm one of those people that doesn't freeze so I just go for the filler with lidocaine in it but I think most people prefer a dental block.


So is juvederm ultra better than just plain juvederm?  did you get more than one syringe? Did you get your lip done and your nasal lines?  Thanks!


----------



## princess8642

I have had perlane injections and they lasted way over a year  . loving it


----------



## andreeavasile

I had it 6-7 months ago for the first time and its the best decision ever  i only added1 ml because i wanted a natural look but i am very happy.
They last between 6-8 months if you are drinking a at least 2l of water daily , if not the filler might be absorbed is as little as a few weeks. 
  It is a little painful when done but its fast, make sure you choose a good  doctor because its very important that he injects the filler correctly to have perfect simmetry . 
Also i advise you to put a tiny bit on the edges at least of the lower lip because most girls who put fillers just in their upper lip look  very unnatural .
Hope it helps


----------



## Liliana85

I want to do my lips. Anyone know of a good dr in NYC? Thank you!


----------



## BabyKitty

V0N1B2 said:


> I think one syringe should do you quite nicely.  I wouldn't go for more than that, especially if it's your first time.  Here's my experience and I have included some photos for you.
> I've been getting my lips (and botox) done for somewhere around five years now.  The first time I had Restylane which lasted maybe about four months? (I honestly can't even remember now) The second time I had Perlane which at that time was supposed to be the new thing - better than Restylane.  I think I got six months out of that.  I have had Juvederm every single time since then.  For me, I find that it lasts a good 10+ months.  I last had it done in the middle of December 2011 and I will probably not have any more added until I am due for another Botox appointment at the end of November.  Even then, as with last time, I will have probably half the syringe put in my lips and the other half in my naso-labial folds.  Just enough to take any "shadow" that creeps in when you least expect it.  $hit happens at 45, you know?  I used to get a full syringe in my lips but I find now over time, I only need a "top up" to keep their fullness and shape.  I always have a local anaesthetic placed to numb both my upper and lower lips, and of course all the surrounding tissues in the process - including my nose.  It's just a local so it does wear off in about an hour.  Trust me, when you are having 10-11 separate injections in your lips, you want to be frozen.  It is most uncomfortable to have the needle in the one spot you aren't quite frozen.  No pain, no gain though!  Personally, I think if you aren't completely frozen and you can feel the needle a bit it leads to more bruising.  This is only my theory, but I think if you stiffen up due to feeling the needle, you bruise.  I only ice my mouth for about 20 minutes after the injections.  Yes you will be more puffy when you first look in the mirror but I think it has more to do with having a mouth and lips full of lidocaine as opposed to the actual filler. You may or may not bruise.  I do unfortunately and I have gotten in the habit of asking the Dr. to change the needle halfway through the procedure.  I know, maybe it's all in my head but I feel personally that I don't bruise nearly as much when the needle is changed.  Here's the thing, when you are having a filling or something done, you don't get 10 injections.  Even if you are hard to freeze, the Dentist will often ask for another syringe.  Personally I think they dull after a few injections but again, that's just my humble opinion (and one from someone working in Dentistry for 23 years).  It might be a good idea if you don't take any aspirin the day before your appointment as it does thin the blood and MAY make you bruise more easily.  I wish it was one needle for the top and one for the bottom and it all just squished into place but not so.  I often have 8 or more separate injections to get the desired look.  You may find for the first few weeks your lips feel a little bit lumpy in spots.  It's normal, and it's probably just at the injection sites and it will go away.  Also, the first few days you will feel like your lips are really stiff, like you can't get them around a straw without them feeling like they're pulling a little bit.  You may have to cut down on blowing kisses to everyone for a few days.  Once you've had it done, you'll know what I mean.  Be mindful not to squeeze your lips or press them hard against something.   It's not painful to do so but it is uncomfortable.  Again, this goes away after a few days to a week or so.  Everybody is different and everyone has a different experience.
> Lots of luck to anyone having it done.  I see nothing wrong with a little bit of help here and there.
> If I can give anyone else a little advice on fillers and things like Botox it's this....
> Don't tell anyone you're getting it done.  Everyone has their haterz and they all seem to come out when you get a little medical rejuvenation done.  They want to know what are you doing that for? It's going to look stupid. Are you going to have Lisa Rinna lips?  How vain.  I liked your lips before. Why are putting that poison into your body? Your lips are going to stretch out when you stop getting it done. See? I told you not to get it done.  Wow, you're really bruised.  Blah Blah de Frigging Blah.  You know?  Just stay mum and let them guess at what's different about you.  You're doing for yourself anyways, right?
> I've had people tell me that I have nice lips and I don't need filler or that I must get such a small amount put in.  *If they only knew*
> 
> The first picture is of my lips (au naturel) before I started.
> The second picture is of my lips after my first treatment with Juvederm. *one full syringe*
> The third picture is of my lips as they looked 20minutes ago when I took this picture.
> There is a 3 or 4 year time lapse between the first two photos and the last one.
> 
> *I'm sorry I don't know why my pictures are always so BIG!*


V0N1B2, thank you so much for the information, advice about not telling people, and the pictures


----------



## Clammie

I had juvederm twice and love the results. Will probably do it til I die unless I get fat grafts.


----------



## smitasharma54

I am seriously considering getting lip implants, so i looked up on youtube exactly how they do it. It looks to me like recovery would be extremely painful. also, how long does it take for them to start looking good after they are done? if anyone has any answers to these questions or any other useful information they could share that would be fantastic.


----------



## momof3boyz

smitasharma54 said:


> I am seriously considering getting lip implants, so i looked up on youtube exactly how they do it. It looks to me like recovery would be extremely painful. also, how long does it take for them to start looking good after they are done? if anyone has any answers to these questions or any other useful information they could share that would be fantastic.


Lip implants are very risky. I would definetly try a filler first. See if you like your results then go from there. So many things could go wrong. Plus over the years the lips naturally get smaller as we age and this can distort the look of the implants. gl


----------



## momof3boyz

Clammie said:


> I had juvederm twice and love the results. Will probably do it til I die unless I get fat grafts.


 +1


----------



## aminossweb

Beauty tends to begin with the face, and we will examine some ideas for improving it including dermal fillers or lip injections Utah medical spas might provide. There are many products and services out there for increasing facial features' beauty. Some things we may try are not always the most effective ideas. We're going to discuss the positives and negatives of several ideas such as using weight loss plans like Vive weight loss or obtaining the lip injections Utah spas offer. This article covers three different ideas for enhancing facial appearance, and why they may or may not be good ideas.

First, we will talk about how permanent cosmetics can be something that many women look to for improving their looks. Second, we will discuss getting wrinkle fillers or lip injections Utah cosmetic professionals can provide. Third, we will discuss how weight loss can actually be a method for improving the appearance of our faces.

Permanent cosmetics treatments can be among the things people may want to try to improve their appearances. Some people can benefit greatly from this line of treatments, which essentially means tattooing makeup. Those who may have very thin or non-existent eyebrows might want permanent eyebrow fills. Others may seek this type of permanent makeup to reduce the amount of time they spend applying makeup all the time. However, as with other treatments such as the lip injections Utah spas provide, this can be fairly costly. It may also reduce the amount of variety in looks a face could have.

Getting the wrinkle reduction treatments or lip injections Utah medical estheticians can offer may be another strategy for improving facial appearance. Many lip injection or wrinkle filler procedures are fairly low impact. They can improve facial appearance by reducing wrinkles and making lips appear fuller and smoother. However, these operations can be somewhat costly. They may also lead to uncomfortable swelling or bruising. It's also important to make sure you use a qualified professional as proper application and products are important for safety.

Losing weight may not be the very first thing we think about when we wish to improve our faces. Nevertheless, for many who have some excess weight, shedding some pounds could give them a more slender face that shows off more facial structure. It may help to use programs like Vive weight loss, but this may be somewhat expensive. The most useful idea for losing weight would probably be to talk it over with a physician and to work hard.

Utilizing various treatments and tools like Vive weight loss or the lip injections Utah spa services can provide might be able to help, but getting your best face should be done carefully and without any hasty decisions.

source: lip injections


----------



## Alanabella83

buzzytoes said:


> I have been trying to find some plastic surgery boards to go to but can't find any that are significantly active. Just wanting personal stories of people who have had lip fillers. The good, the bad, and the ugly! I have been contemplating getting something done because I hate how my upper lip disappears when I smile. If I have a straight face I think it is pretty normal sized, then I smile and that thought goes out the window. Definitely not looking for anything permanent, just something I can try to see if I like the difference or not.


I had lip filler treatment at Sk:n in London then i switched to Dermadoc clinic in london harley street because i felt i was paying much less and i was having juvederm smile which lasted me 9 months! i only paid £230 for the 1ml of Juvederm which is fantastic. i too was unhappy with my upper lip and i wanted a more plumped yet natural look. when i went to see Dr Tukmachi at Dermadoc he spent alot of time with me and he reassured me about all aspects of the treatment (as i was afraid of needles!) thankfully in juvederm smile there is a numbing agent which helps numb any pain from the injection  and its also a soft gel the juvederm smile. anyway he put in some filler for my top and bottom lip to make them look even. i was more than thrilled with the result. i do believe its the doctor who can make you look 100% and the level of experience. i have reffered many of my girlfriends to dermadoc. i honestly love my lips and how natural they look. its worth every penny spent.


----------



## alo123

Hi everyone, Im new to here. I'm planning to go to Korea for breast surgery. I had a very weird exprience with one doctor through email. To be honest, I haven't spend much time on reading all the reviews in here so I'm not sure if someone else that the same issue. I was referred to Dr. Seo Kwang Sea by a Korean friend. Dr. Seo recommended me to Dr. Paik Kwon Lee. Dr. Lee is the boss of Apgugeon Avenue Plastic Surgery Clinic. I was contacted directly with Dr. Lee email address. He was very informative when answering my questions through emails. My plan was to go there last December 2013 but because of visa issue, I couldnt make it on that time. He said that I have to deposit 1,000 US dollar to book a surgery day and this is the policy of the clinic. I'm telling this because I would like to know if any of you that the same thing or just me? And the total cost of the surgery is around 10,000 US dollar. I couldnt make it on time so I plan to come back to Dr. Lee in June 2014. But the weird thing is on January 2014, I received an email from Dr. Lee saying that he traveled with his family and he losted all the belongings and he need my help. The email was only sent to me. I started to feel very weird since that time. I mean why contacted me, maybe his account got hacked or something...I dont know. Last week I contacted Dr. Seo Kwang Sea and told him the same thing and asked if Dr. Lee has another email address that I can get in contact with but no reply yet. Normally they replied within 2,3 days. I dont know what is going on. From my researches online, Dr. Lee appeared on so many Korean communities, talk shows and his look calm and reliable. He wrote english so fluently. That is the part I really like. If someone has any information about this doctor or this clinic, please please share. His clinic is listed one of the best clinic in Korea. I'm so so confusing here. Thanks for reading, my post is long, hic hic


----------



## MaiQ

alo123 said:


> Hi everyone, Im new to here. I'm planning to go to Korea for breast surgery. I had a very weird exprience with one doctor through email. To be honest, I haven't spend much time on reading all the reviews in here so I'm not sure if someone else that the same issue. I was referred to Dr. Seo Kwang Sea by a Korean friend. Dr. Seo recommended me to Dr. Paik Kwon Lee. Dr. Lee is the boss of Apgugeon Avenue Plastic Surgery Clinic. I was contacted directly with Dr. Lee email address. He was very informative when answering my questions through emails. My plan was to go there last December 2013 but because of visa issue, I couldnt make it on that time. He said that I have to deposit 1,000 US dollar to book a surgery day and this is the policy of the clinic. I'm telling this because I would like to know if any of you that the same thing or just me? And the total cost of the surgery is around 10,000 US dollar. I couldnt make it on time so I plan to come back to Dr. Lee in June 2014. But the weird thing is on January 2014, I received an email from Dr. Lee saying that he traveled with his family and he losted all the belongings and he need my help. The email was only sent to me. I started to feel very weird since that time. I mean why contacted me, maybe his account got hacked or something...I dont know. Last week I contacted Dr. Seo Kwang Sea and told him the same thing and asked if Dr. Lee has another email address that I can get in contact with but no reply yet. Normally they replied within 2,3 days. I dont know what is going on. From my researches online, Dr. Lee appeared on so many Korean communities, talk shows and his look calm and reliable. He wrote english so fluently. That is the part I really like. If someone has any information about this doctor or this clinic, please please share. His clinic is listed one of the best clinic in Korea. I'm so so confusing here. Thanks for reading, my post is long, hic hic


1. His email is definitely hacked. I got friends whose email got hacked and the email content is smilar. 
2. Do NOT pay deposit before you go to korea. here's why http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-surgery-and-cosmetic-procedures/do-not-pay-deposit-857670.html 
3. A doctor that appears a lot on media does not mean he's a great doctor. They might need to spend more marketing money to get clients because they are not doing a good job. Example of blacklisted clinics who is very well advertised: ID, BK, Grand
4. Short list at least 3 clinics otherwise you'll be trapped into thinking that is the best clinic in korea. Theres no such thing as a best clinic - reason why here http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...es/so-discouraging-854629-3.html#post26749061 
5. B&A should not be a deciding factor, heres why http://forum.purseblog.com/plastic-...do-not-pay-deposit-857670-2.html#post26750701


----------



## alo123

Hi MaiQ, thank you so much for your informative reply, great help. I will post the email address of those two doctors here so that everyone know about it. Here are the email address: kaylie33@naver.com & prspklee@yahoo.com & hylove896@nate.com. The last email was taggedby Dr. Lee in one of his email. Hope this helps for other people. Can you recommend me a place for breast surgery?


----------



## Dreamsharer

Anyone tried fat grafting in the lip? if there would be some remain after it is reabsorbed, wouldn't it be better to use fat than fillers?


----------



## Annie809

My cousin has done a lip augmentation surgery recently. It was basically a lip filler treatment. I tried getting information from her. She said it was fat grafting she did in Toronto. It seems to be a permanent process. The treatment has gone pretty well. Her lips have broadened and they look good when she smiles. But I've also seen another friend of mine who has ended up doing disaster to herself. Its always important to approach the right plastic surgeon. Get hold of a famous doctor and, get the review of his patients.


----------



## bisousx

Bump!

Getting my lips plumped again soon, and thinking of trying Voluma, the new longer lasting filler. Will keep you girls updated.


----------



## jaws3

Shonnetew---does the Bolertero work well with fine lines?


----------



## KittyLouise

Getting my lips done for the first time hopefully soon... I'm booked in for a free consultation regarding it on the 28th May. So excited!


----------



## Love4H

jaws3 said:


> Shonnetew---does the Bolertero work well with fine lines?



Belotero is the BEST for fine lines! 
Very soft and natural looking. 

I have Belotero intense in my lips. I like it better than Juvederm I've had before. My doctor recommended it instead of the Juvederm and I'm absolutely in love.  Doesn't look fake at all.


----------



## Chanel522

Love4H said:


> Belotero is the BEST for fine lines!
> 
> Very soft and natural looking.
> 
> 
> 
> I have Belotero intense in my lips. I like it better than Juvederm I've had before. My doctor recommended it instead of the Juvederm and I'm absolutely in love.  Doesn't look fake at all.




What's the price difference between the two if you don't mind me asking? 

My lips aren't thin, but they're pretty average and I would like them to be fuller.


----------



## Love4H

Chanel522 said:


> What's the price difference between the two if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> My lips aren't thin, but they're pretty average and I would like them to be fuller.



I'm not in the USA so I can't comment on the prices but Belotero intense was more expensive than my previous Juvederm Ultra. Maybe $50-70 more expensive. But again Juvederm Ultra was 0.8 ml and Belotero intense is 1 ml so it's about the same. 

My doctor is a plastic surgeon and she works with all the brands. She recommends a certain product only after examining your lips. Some people have thicker lips material, others have them softer, some people need more contorted lips. Based on that examination she makes suggestions. 

I have a very full bottom lip and my top lip is smaller, about 1/6 of the bottom one. With Belotero she makes the perfect balanced where my top lip is about 2/3 of the bottom. It looks absolutely natural and people can't see the difference yet always compliment my lips.


----------



## cdtracing

bisousx said:


> Bump!
> 
> Getting my lips plumped again soon, and thinking of trying Voluma, the new longer lasting filler. Will keep you girls updated.



I'm planning on having my lips done again.  It's been about a year since I had it done so it's time.  I've had Voluma in my cheeks but not in my lips.  Would love to hear your results.


----------



## momof3boyz

Chanel522 said:


> What's the price difference between the two if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> My lips aren't thin, but they're pretty average and I would like them to be fuller.



I get juvederm and Belotero . At my PS 's office he charges more for juvederm than Belotero . About 75 $ difference in price . Juvederm lasts longer in the lips !! Love it !


----------



## bisousx

cdtracing said:


> I'm planning on having my lips done again.  It's been about a year since I had it done so it's time.  I've had Voluma in my cheeks but not in my lips.  Would love to hear your results.



I just had it done! Well, it is too soon to tell how long it actually lasts in the lips. Dr put in 8/10 of the syringe, looks a little too natural for my taste so I'm going back in 2 weeks to put the rest in. I would ask for more, but my doctor doesn't believe in the Kylie Jenner look sooo....  My lips always eat up the fillers though, so I kinda already expected this.


----------



## bisousx

bisousx said:


> I just had it done! Well, it is too soon to tell how long it actually lasts in the lips. Dr put in 8/10 of the syringe, looks a little too natural for my taste so I'm going back in 2 weeks to put the rest in. I would ask for more, but my doctor doesn't believe in the Kylie Jenner look sooo....  My lips always eat up the fillers though, so I kinda already expected this.



I've had a couple PMs about Voluma and forgot to update my results. It hasn't been that long since I got them done, but so far so good. My top lip is still fuller than before. 

I ended up not putting the rest in (yet). My dr. is just too darn conservative, and didn't want to ruin a good thing. 

The main thing I wanted to achieve was a fuller upper lip while smiling, and I've got that now.

I paid about $900 for 1 syringe of Voluma. If it lasts as long as they promise, it will be worth worth it not to have to come back for it more than once a year.

My dr. is really nice. He took almost an hour prepping me, letting me ice my lips and gums, then injected a dental block (local anesthesia) before the actual Voluma injection into my lips. The mini needles sting a bit, but the pain is nothing compared to having the fillers injected into your lips without the dental block. I've done both before and trust me, you will want your doctor to take his/her time numbing you!


----------



## luckyblackdress

bisousx said:


> I've had a couple PMs about Voluma and forgot to update my results. It hasn't been that long since I got them done, but so far so good. My top lip is still fuller than before.
> 
> I ended up not putting the rest in (yet). My dr. is just too darn conservative, and didn't want to ruin a good thing.
> 
> The main thing I wanted to achieve was a fuller upper lip while smiling, and I've got that now.
> 
> I paid about $900 for 1 syringe of Voluma. If it lasts as long as they promise, it will be worth worth it not to have to come back for it more than once a year.
> 
> My dr. is really nice. He took almost an hour prepping me, letting me ice my lips and gums, then injected a dental block (local anesthesia) before the actual Voluma injection into my lips. The mini needles sting a bit, but the pain is nothing compared to having the fillers injected into your lips without the dental block. I've done both before and trust me, you will want your doctor to take his/her time numbing you!



These really do look fantastic!


----------



## sheanabelle

bisousx said:


> I've had a couple PMs about Voluma and forgot to update my results. It hasn't been that long since I got them done, but so far so good. My top lip is still fuller than before.
> 
> I ended up not putting the rest in (yet). My dr. is just too darn conservative, and didn't want to ruin a good thing.
> 
> The main thing I wanted to achieve was a fuller upper lip while smiling, and I've got that now.
> 
> I paid about $900 for 1 syringe of Voluma. If it lasts as long as they promise, it will be worth worth it not to have to come back for it more than once a year.
> 
> My dr. is really nice. He took almost an hour prepping me, letting me ice my lips and gums, then injected a dental block (local anesthesia) before the actual Voluma injection into my lips. The mini needles sting a bit, but the pain is nothing compared to having the fillers injected into your lips without the dental block. I've done both before and trust me, you will want your doctor to take his/her time numbing you!



He did a great job!


----------



## sheanabelle

I'm a big fan of Restylane Silk now. Tried Juv in the past but i always felt the weird little ball clumps in my lips. And it never seemed to last longer than 2.5 months on me. The Restylane I forget is there and lips still look great 5 months in!


----------



## mfa777

Hi, everyone! Can you recommend me great injector (with artistic eye lol ) in LA? I ve done it once few months ago, the doctor had great reviews ( and office in Beverly Hills) but the result was awful and I had to dissolve it two days later, had biiiiiig lump on my bottom lip and overall was very unhappy about the shape he created - two big uneven sausages lol


----------



## Love4H

bisousx said:


> I've had a couple PMs about Voluma and forgot to update my results. It hasn't been that long since I got them done, but so far so good. My top lip is still fuller than before.
> 
> I ended up not putting the rest in (yet). My dr. is just too darn conservative, and didn't want to ruin a good thing.
> 
> The main thing I wanted to achieve was a fuller upper lip while smiling, and I've got that now.
> 
> I paid about $900 for 1 syringe of Voluma. If it lasts as long as they promise, it will be worth worth it not to have to come back for it more than once a year.
> 
> My dr. is really nice. He took almost an hour prepping me, letting me ice my lips and gums, then injected a dental block (local anesthesia) before the actual Voluma injection into my lips. The mini needles sting a bit, but the pain is nothing compared to having the fillers injected into your lips without the dental block. I've done both before and trust me, you will want your doctor to take his/her time numbing you!



Great results! Very natural yet sensual and attractive.


----------



## idledereka

I think choosing the surgeon decides on which is better for you- Juvederm or Belotero. Belotero is a bit more costly, and frankly I don't know why any filler would look 'more' natural. The looking natural part depends on how good the surgeon is. 

I get Juvederm facial filler injectables every 3 months here at the Med-Aesthetics clinic nearby, and I thinks it looks as natural as it can be. But again, I've never actually met anyone who's had Belotero. The doc just told me that Juvederm was best for me.


----------



## needloub

I personally love using Juvederm Ultra for lips and Boletero for fine nasolabial lines...very superficial and lack of Tyndall effect.


----------



## mfa777

I had bad experience with Juvederm ultra and read many negative reviews from patients, Restyline is much much better in my opinion.


----------



## TheImportersWife

I had 1cc of Restylane Silk done yesterday for the first time. It's hard for me to tell what the result will look like because I'm still swollen & bruised.


----------



## mfa777

TheImportersWife said:


> I had 1cc of Restylane Silk done yesterday for the first time. It's hard for me to tell what the result will look like because I'm still swollen & bruised.


I have done restyline too about 2 months ago, you will love the results, but it takes about 2-3 weeks to settle into final look  I was freaking out first week cause it looked fake (swollen) ) Although I didn't get bruised, if you got big bruises then I strongly recommend finding better surgeon/dermatologist. tiny bruise is ok.


----------



## mfa777

Rose Smith said:


> Where did you do it from? I have very thin lips and my friends suggested that I do Juvederm.


My lips are not thin, I just wanted to fix my slight asymmetry in top lip and give me a bit more volume in the middle of the top and lower lip.
First time I got it from well known (even on tv) surgeon in Beverly Hills (he does face and body, although he promoted himself on the internet as lip injection master lol) and it was juvedrem, I didn't like juvederm at all, and also this doctor did not have aesthetic eyes and just gave me two sausages instead of pouty mouth lol I ve also developed huge hard lump on the lower lip from juvederm, so I ve dissolved it in 4 days and all that cast me about 1200$. 
Second time I went to a doctor who did my friends nose job, and did a miracle on her, it was difficult case and he only does face related surgeries/injectables. And he was amazing and even fixed my asymmetry in top lip. he recommended restyling and I had great results from it. If you live in LA I can pm you info.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I just booked and paid for my very first consultation. It's a few weeks away but I'm excited to try lip fillers and line fillers.


----------



## mfa777

It is two months since I got Restyline injected in my lips to get rid off slight asymmetry in my top lip (only noticeable to me lol) and to make the middle of my top and bottom lip fuller. 3/4 of syringe. (one syringe is 0.8, so about 0.6).
two hours later - lips look white because of lidocaine in the filler.
the next day is the worst, very swollen and hard to touch.
in a week it looks ok, but still very fake and also lips are hard.
in two months (now) - looks great, but smile was better before injections, it looks quite fake now, although filler in my bottom lip is almost gone, I can't feel it.


----------



## mfa777

Rose_Wilson said:


> You can think of lip augmentation by some other way that lasts. There are other surgical procedures. Moreover, fillers are temporary steps. Obviously, it depends on the individual. You must speak to several plastic surgery specialists that which can be a long lasting step and worth doing!! Of course, you don't want your money to go in vain!


well, yes it disappeared quickly, but I heard that second - third time it holds much better, although I like my own lips too, so it was just an experiment


----------



## mfa777

Rose Smith said:


> wow! you have quite wonderful lips now.


Thank you! I like that they are symmetrical now, but I don't see much change overall size vise, cause it was such a small amount injected  Actually when my lips were quite full first two weeks, I noticed that it didn't suite my face, so its better to start slow, and add more if you need it ))


----------



## coconutsboston

mfa87 said:


> Thank you! I like that they are symmetrical now, but I don't see much change overall size vise, cause it was such a small amount injected  Actually when my lips were quite full first two weeks, I noticed that it didn't suite my face, so its better to start slow, and add more if you need it ))


I love the 2 month pic!  Did it hurt at all? Would you do it again/keep up with it?


----------



## mfa777

coconutsboston said:


> I love the 2 month pic!  Did it hurt at all? Would you do it again/keep up with it?


I am not really scared of pain, at least needle pain. Yes it did hurt, I would say a lot, but I expected it to, so it was ok. I got sclerotherapy done yesterday, that one hurts quite a lot too, but its all bearable. 
I am not sure if I would do it again, because it changed my smile a bit, my upper lip is covering bigger portion of my teeth when I smile and that looks weird, not too bad, but I notice it and that bugs me a bit. 
Another thing is: when so little amount of filler injected like in my case it doesn't really change the size of the lips much, just gives slight volume and then if you want noticeably bigger lips - they are going to look amazing until you start talking. In motion big amount of lip fillers makes the mouth look quite scary lol 
So currently I feel like its not worth getting it for this amount of money to have a slight increase in volume. But will finally decide on that once fillers are dissolved and how I feel about that then.
Also, another tip : if you have small mouth, fillers will look much much better than wide/big mouth.


----------



## floweryy

Will scar tissue grow over the filler and become permament if we keep filling up the lips before the all the fillers has dissolved?

Anyone tried teosyal kiss? Not sure how popular it is in the states but its certainly is in eu. Ive only tried juvederm so far


----------



## mfa777

floweryy said:


> Will scar tissue grow over the filler and become permament if we keep filling up the lips before the all the fillers has dissolved?
> 
> Anyone tried teosyal kiss? Not sure how popular it is in the states but its certainly is in eu. Ive only tried juvederm so far


+1 Curious about scar tissue too.


----------



## Gerry

I had fat injected into my lips about 5 years ago. It disappeared within a few weeks. Later , when doing a breast reconstruction by a plastic surgeon, I asked for some fat to be put into my lips, naso-labial folds and the corners of my mouth. My lips were large and swollen and bruised for two weeks. The naso-labial fold looks great and the fat has lasted. The lips lost it again in the next few weeks. I wouldn't ever bother to do it again.


I was considering Restylane or some other filler but I kind of think that might just get absorbed fast, too. Something about talking and chewing, etc. makes the fat get re-absorbed....that's one theory I have heard. Who knows? I think lips are the most challenging. Maybe it's just me but I had good luck with the folds.


----------



## coconutsboston

mfa87 said:


> I am not really scared of pain, at least needle pain. Yes it did hurt, I would say a lot, but I expected it to, so it was ok. I got sclerotherapy done yesterday, that one hurts quite a lot too, but its all bearable.
> I am not sure if I would do it again, because it changed my smile a bit, my upper lip is covering bigger portion of my teeth when I smile and that looks weird, not too bad, but I notice it and that bugs me a bit.
> Another thing is: when so little amount of filler injected like in my case it doesn't really change the size of the lips much, just gives slight volume and then if you want noticeably bigger lips - they are going to look amazing until you start talking. In motion big amount of lip fillers makes the mouth look quite scary lol
> So currently I feel like its not worth getting it for this amount of money to have a slight increase in volume. But will finally decide on that once fillers are dissolved and how I feel about that then.
> Also, another tip : if you have small mouth, fillers will look much much better than wide/big mouth.



I'm looking to get this done soon, but definitely not looking forward to the pain aspect.  When they dissolve, do your lips go back to looking how they normally did?  Granted, I know you didn't do anything Lisa Rinna-esque so that question may be misappropriated, lol!  

I do have a small mouth so here's to hoping, I suppose!  I just can't decide on whether I should go through with it and risk loving it + therefore having upkeep or just forget about it.


----------



## mfa777

coconutsboston said:


> I'm looking to get this done soon, but definitely not looking forward to the pain aspect.  When they dissolve, do your lips go back to looking how they normally did?  Granted, I know you didn't do anything Lisa Rinna-esque so that question may be misappropriated, lol!
> 
> I do have a small mouth so here's to hoping, I suppose!  I just can't decide on whether I should go through with it and risk loving it + therefore having upkeep or just forget about it.


it will be painful, but dont think about it too much, its just 5 min procedure and you are done. 5 min pain is not really a big deal. 
I think if it makes you look better you should get it and keep it up, usually you would need to inject them twice a year. But I see many girls ruining their looks with lips injected and it just doesn't suit their face or worse they choose wrong doctor and look horrendous. So before you get it done, choose the right doctor. not everyone has great aesthetics.
I once  had lip injection done by different doctor and my lips looked awful, so I got hyaluronidase injected to dissolve it and my lips looked the same as before.
My current fillers didn't dissolve completely yet, so I can't tell are they going to look like they used to or not, but I am scared of scar tissue. I am going to discuss it with my doctor next time.
I have a strange lump above my lip (picture attached) which I didn't have before injections so I am going to ask my doctor where it comes from and how get rid of it and then I will post it here so you guys know what to do if you get it too. ( the asymmetry I have in my top lip doesn't come from fillers, thats just how my lips are)


----------



## bagsforme

Can Belotero be used in the lips?  Its suppose to last 5 years?  

Whats the longest lasting lip injectable?


----------



## ntaher7

lenaofdc said:


> Because the other stuff absorbed too quickly I had silicone drops done in 2008...I don't really like it anymore but unfortunately it's permanent.


how much did the silicone drops cost back then ? are they safe and all is it a small procedure ?


----------



## Candice0985

floweryy said:


> Will scar tissue grow over the filler and become permament if we keep filling up the lips before the all the fillers has dissolved?
> 
> Anyone tried teosyal kiss? Not sure how popular it is in the states but its certainly is in eu. Ive only tried juvederm so far



I recently had Teosyal Kiss injected in my lips, I had a "mini procedure" with only half a syringe injected. It feels very natural I don't feel anything in my lips at all they just have more volume and my upper lip is now symmetrical, they used the Teosyal to increase the size and symmetry of my cupids bow and focused the majority of the injections on my top lip with just a few injections in my lower lip for volume. i'm told it'll last 6-8 months whereas Teosyal global lasts 4-5 months.


----------



## floweryy

Candice0985 said:


> I recently had Teosyal Kiss injected in my lips, I had a "mini procedure" with only half a syringe injected. It feels very natural I don't feel anything in my lips at all they just have more volume and my upper lip is now symmetrical, they used the Teosyal to increase the size and symmetry of my cupids bow and focused the majority of the injections on my top lip with just a few injections in my lower lip for volume. i'm told it'll last 6-8 months whereas Teosyal global lasts 4-5 months.



thanks for your input - it's very natural isnt it! teosyal can last up to 12months if youre lucky. i did teosyal kiss in dec and very happy with it, will fill in more for contouring the lips. i tried juvederm before but it barely lasted. the cosmetic nurse that i went to said that if kiss doesnt stay long enough then i can try teosyal ultimate since she does it on very few of her clients who metabolize fillers quicker than others. Ultimate is for wide areas like cheeks.

 I then asked another cosmetic nurse from another clinic (who also use teosyal kiss) and she said that she would never inject fillers that are made for face areas like cheeks to the lips since it's too potent. I dont know what to believe. I do want to inject the filler with the longest longevity (exceot permanent fillers) but im also concerned about the con's.


----------



## mfa777

I developed granulomas after lip injections, supposedly Restyline, but could be anything else, cause doctor did not open it in front of me. I would strongly advise against fillers unless your lips are super thin and you are ok with the risk.


----------



## cafemocha

How was it ? is it painful?


----------



## Egobia

Planning to do it too. Looking for reviews.  And recommendation.
As i know it last no longer then 3 month(((


----------



## trishaluvslv

Yes,  and yes.... it hurts.  Not gonna lie.  Take a painkiller and have some one drive you, Lol.    But I recommend stopping aspirin or nsaids and fish oils about a week out to prevent bruising.  You don't want be taking any kind of medication that is a blood thinner about a week prior.   I just felt that I was lacking volume in my mid face and around my mouth and also had filler in my upper cheek bones to pull my mid face up a little bit and then we filled in the corners of my mouth slightly and just filled the lip line of my upper lip to smooth it out.

Here's before and after. But i really didn't go for lip volume,  Just on the upper lip to smooth those annoying lines that bleed into lip liner. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 before in red glasses. 

After in black with shorter hair


----------



## trishaluvslv

Egobia said:


> Planning to do it too. Looking for reviews.  And recommendation.
> As i know it last no longer then 3 month(((


The 1st time I did it was 2 years ago and it lasted almost that entire time


----------



## kirsten

I just got lip fillers today. I was extremely nervous as I hate needles and blood. I made sure to eat before my procedure so I wouldn't feel queasy. Fortunately I never felt that way. 

My doctor did a dental block which was 3 injections in the inner top and bottom of my lips. He let me know when there would be a poke. I would say pain wise it was a 5 out of 10. Then my lips went super numb. He did the top lip first. Dental block then the filler. I'll admit I could feel majority of the time the needle went in but the pain was minimal. It felt more like someone had a pencil and was pressing it along my lip line. I would say the pain was maybe a 2 or 3 then. Sometimes I felt a slight sting. By the time he finished half my upper lip I relaxed and closed my eyes so I didn't have to keep seeing the needle above my head. Once I relaxed it hurt a lot less. He did the dental block on my bottom then the filler. The bottom seemed to hurt less. After all was done my lips felt huge and numb. As the block was wearing off I could feel some stinging on my lips here and there. Nothing horrible. It's been about 6 hours later now and hardly any pain. I did take 2 Tylenol and there is some bruising as I am the type who bruises easily. So far I am very happy with my results and I would 100% go through the "pain" to do it again.  

I am seriously so embarrassed to post photos of my lips prior to the filler. I had no lips and they were very uneven. This was prior and immediately after.


----------



## cdtracing

I just got my lips done Tuesday.  Nothing major, just smoothing out the lines.  Hurt....a little but nothing that would stop me from doing it again.  I had Juvederm injected about a year ago in the corners to help off set the natual downward droop to my mouth.  I don't remember the name of the filler my Dr used this time.  It's relatively new & last longer.  I wanted to refresh a little bit for a wedding I'm going to in Nov.  so I got my botox done as well so everything will be settled in by wedding time.


----------



## Baby Boo

I've been doing filler for 3 years I top up every 6-8 months it doesn't hurt me but maybe cuz I'm used to it now she pokes small amounts all into the lip and then massages I'll th and find before and after


----------



## kirsten

My lips almost 2 weeks later. I should have taken some photos of the bruising. I bruised pretty badly. It looked like I had been punched in the mouth for about 5 days. It never hurt though. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Irishgal

kirsten said:


> My lips almost 2 weeks later. I should have taken some photos of the bruising. I bruised pretty badly. It looked like I had been punched in the mouth for about 5 days. It never hurt though. Definitely worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851867



Let us know how long it lasts!


----------



## Fasi

Hey girls , I m extremely  confused ,after having two jaw /chin how early can v have lip fillers , and is it possible if any of ur nerve get damaged during surgery and your doc hides it n doesn’t tell u ???
I feel n little numb in middle of my lower lip since I got operated ,3 months post op
I also have sinus infection going should I still get fillers ?
The doc who did surgery said I can have 
,
But I m still confused ,as it deals with blood vessels 
Thanks in advance,every ones advice matters ,please feel free to share


----------



## miamian

kirsten said:


> My lips almost 2 weeks later. I should have taken some photos of the bruising. I bruised pretty badly. It looked like I had been punched in the mouth for about 5 days. It never hurt though. Definitely worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851867


They look great. Do you mean 3 injections = 3cc??


----------



## Fasi

Did anyone had smile lift surgery ,to make the lips more longer (in width ) ,I think it makes us look so beautiful.


----------



## Gats

FYI botox can be used on the upper lip to get it to roll up more. I've read it takes about 10 units. I haven't tried it myself yet though. For people looking for an alternative or adjunct to filler in the upper lip, you may wanna ask your doc about this.


----------



## kirsten

miamian said:


> They look great. Do you mean 3 injections = 3cc??


I had just 1 cc. The dental block to numb my lips was a set of 3 injections. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dany_37

I just got my lips and undereyes done one week ago (last Saturday) with Juvederm. It’s really was just a little discomfort more so than painful. It was tolerable though. The eye results are amazing...no more bags or dark undereye circles...as for the lips, I’m okay with the results but I think I need just a bit more. Going back this Thursday as I think my body metabolized it quite fast and I don’t really see much of a difference as I’d hoped for. I did bruise and swell but ice packs and Arnica helped with that. I went back to work that Monday with no issues and covered bruising with makeup. I love it though and I am an advocate for if you have anything you want to improve about your already wonderful self...DO IT!... it everything in moderation, right!


----------



## trishaluvslv

kirsten said:


> My lips almost 2 weeks later. I should have taken some photos of the bruising. I bruised pretty badly. It looked like I had been punched in the mouth for about 5 days. It never hurt though. Definitely worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851867


Wow[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## waltepa214

trishaluvslv said:


> Wow[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I just did my first lip filling at age 70. It’s not easy to get natural looking results at my age, so I was very concerned about whether to do it. 

I’ve been using Botox & filler for years, but was a nervous wreck about getting my lips done because I bruise & swell terribly. My PS finally had to use the cannula (sp?) on my folds and under eyes for filling to minimize (and pretty much eliminate) any bruising, but the cannula can’t really be used for lip filler. 

I was terrified I’d look like a duck, but since I’ve been really pleased with his overall, very natural looking results over the years, I was willing to give it a try. 

At first, I really looked like I got punched in the mouth, and I did have ducky looking lips, so I was initially very upset. I used heavy 24 hr concealer to get through the first week to cover the very purple bruises. I was so worried, I even considered going back to have the filler dissolved. I’ve since learned that the initial bruise & swell duck look is pretty normal. 

Within 2 weeks, I was THRILLED with how natural it looked. I’m really happy with the results. Even my close friends (who would be absolutely truthful) tell me how natural and rested I look. It’s amazing what a difference it makes. 

My DH, who was pretty unhappy when I first did it, thinks it looks great. I really love the way my lips look now. Not a duck seen from any angle. 

I will definitely maintain this part of my regimen.


----------



## Onthego

waltepa214 said:


> I just did my first lip filling at age 70. It’s not easy to get natural looking results at my age, so I was very concerned about whether to do it.
> 
> I’ve been using Botox & filler for years, but was a nervous wreck about getting my lips done because I bruise & swell terribly. My PS finally had to use the cannula (sp?) on my folds and under eyes for filling to minimize (and pretty much eliminate) any bruising, but the cannula can’t really be used for lip filler.
> 
> I was terrified I’d look like a duck, but since I’ve been really pleased with his overall, very natural looking results over the years, I was willing to give it a try.
> 
> At first, I really looked like I got punched in the mouth, and I did have ducky looking lips, so I was initially very upset. I used heavy 24 hr concealer to get through the first week to cover the very purple bruises. I was so worried, I even considered going back to have the filler dissolved. I’ve since learned that the initial bruise & swell duck look is pretty normal.
> 
> Within 2 weeks, I was THRILLED with how natural it looked. I’m really happy with the results. Even my close friends (who would be absolutely truthful) tell me how natural and rested I look. It’s amazing what a difference it makes.
> 
> My DH, who was pretty unhappy when I first did it, thinks it looks great. I really love the way my lips look now. Not a duck seen from any angle.
> 
> I will definitely maintain this part of my regimen.



Good for you for going forward. Could you possibly post a picture?


----------



## waltepa214

View attachment 4232682

Before

View attachment 4232683

Just filler

View attachment 4232684

Final result 

All taken without any makeup or concealer. 

And don’t forget. These are 70 year old lips!


----------



## waltepa214

I don’t know why this says I have no permission to see these photos. Help!


----------



## waltepa214

@onthe go. Trying again to post pix. 

Before



Day of filler



Result



I go for my 3 week follow up  next week 

Remember! These are 70 year old lips.


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

buzzytoes said:


> I have been trying to find some plastic surgery boards to go to but can't find any that are significantly active. Just wanting personal stories of people who have had lip fillers. The good, the bad, and the ugly! I have been contemplating getting something done because I hate how my upper lip disappears when I smile. If I have a straight face I think it is pretty normal sized, then I smile and that thought goes out the window. Definitely not looking for anything permanent, just something I can try to see if I like the difference or not.



I have been getting lip fillers for 2 years now. I go every 4-8 months. The initial visit wears off fast from my experience but as you continue it lasts longer. I haven’t been since May and still don’t need a refill. If you go, just say you want .5 ML if possible not a full 1mL. I get .5 and it looks natural.


----------

